# Personal Best jack



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Fishing on NAS ran some baits out to try for a shark and within 5 minutes of getting the pinfish down the reel started screaming. This thing was a gladiator. My buddy here fought him for 10-15 minutes and he never stopped fighting, if it hadn't been such a large rig we hooked him on I don't think we'd have landed him. The guy holding the fish was reeling him in, I hadnt even made it back to the beach from paddling the bait out when he hit. Landed him with a 9' key largo and a Penn SSV10500, my shark setup that I just put together, 40lb mono with a floro leader and a carolina rig with a live pinfish. first fish for the reel.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice Jack.
thanks for sharing& catch 'em up.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that fish is awesome.thats what great about fishing the gulf.you guys look very happy for sure.
That's a great way to break in a new reel.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wish I had 15 or 20 of them in the freezer! nice fish!


----------

